# Brushes Again



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

This summer my Petco brush had lost several of the pins, so I decided to opt for the CC brush. Well not it has several bent pins. Actually I think they are coming out, the bent part is at the bottom. Two or three months on one brush is not acceptable. Does anyone have any recommendations on other brushes? I also like a smaller one. The CC is really to big so such a small dog and my hand. Also, what about natural bristle brushes for smoothing? Any recommendations? I know that my hair brush won't go into the hair on Rosie at all. So, Need one that will really get down into the hair and distribute any natural oil on her coat.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

The groomer recommended the Vellus pin brush and I think it works great, even on Pixie's sheep's wool!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

This thread about Madan brushes has me thinking I need to order a couple of them: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=12297

They sound great. The website mentioned shows different stiffness brushes for our different havie coats!
:tea:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My CC brushes haven't bent any bristles, but I did have one or two kind of get pushed in. I was able to pull on them and re-seat them, though, and they have stayed put. Maybe it's because Rosie's coat is cottony that the bristles are bending on her and not on Kodi. But I also do all the heavy grooming work with my combs, and only use the brush for quick in-between fluff-ups. 

I did want to let you know, though that CC offers brushes in different sizes. I have my normal oval brush that is in his every day grooming supplies, and a small one that I keep in his travel bag. It sounds like you'd be happier with the small one.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

I use the small (7.5 inch body length) Chris Christensen Pin Brush with Wood Pins and I love it (just the right size) and it glides through H's hair. I also use a Greyhound comb.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Call and return that CC brush. It has to be be defective. I have the CC wood pin brush and use it on two dogs everyday with no issues at all. Also in the the grooming box is my first Pet Smart pin brush that I use on the girls wet. The link to the Madan brushes is a good one, I have not used theirs. Here is the CC wood pin brush;

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...vname/Chris_Christensen_Wood_Pin_Brushes_20mm


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I keep saying my old petco brush; but it is a #1 All Styles. I bought it on line and paid less than $20 for it last year this time. Don't want to get it wrong.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I recently went through a similar dilemma. My brushes that I had been using for the past 15 years with my previous dog (a mixed breed) and on my yorkie were not getting the job done on my girls. I read the thread mentioned before and decided to give the madan brushes a chance. I have one pink (small) and one black with black pad (regular). I too like the smaller size so I bought a small black with black pad (although I think it is the same amount of stiffness as the small pink from what I read.

The fact that they don't have pins on the end seems to make a difference in it slipping through the hair. Willow has a cottony puppy coat and she gets pretty wet from the dew on her morning walks. She gets quite a few tangles on her hind quarters and is a pistol about beeing groomed. Bellas was shaved down by the groomer so she is easy. Now that we have the new brushes I have my husband brushing her more.

It is probably a combination of the brushes and getting used to grooming but she doesn't bite the brush and try to wiggle free nearly as much. I love the brushes. They are easy to handle, slip through the coat easily, and were not very expensive. 

I ordered from the website mentioned in the thread and my brushes arrived within days. I highly recommend that dealer for her customer service!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> Call and return that CC brush. It has to be be defective. I have the CC wood pin brush and use it on two dogs everyday with no issues at all. Also in the the grooming box is my first Pet Smart pin brush that I use on the girls wet. The link to the Madan brushes is a good one, I have not used theirs. Here is the CC wood pin brush;
> 
> http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...vname/Chris_Christensen_Wood_Pin_Brushes_20mm


I've had mine for at least 6 months, no troubles, use it on both dogs 2x per day!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I keep saying my old petco brush; but it is a #1 All Styles. I bought it on line and paid less than $20 for it last year this time. Don't want to get it wrong.


I use a #1 All Sysgtems brush and it looks brand new but I do the same as Linda and only use it for smoothing over the top to make the boys look presentable. I do all my heavy grooming with assorted size combs.


----------

